# Kleingedrucktes bei Ebayauktionen



## FabianHasse (22 Dezember 2008)

Hallo, 

ich hab Fragen und hoffe das ihr mnir hier helfen könnt. 

Gibt es irgendwelche Vorgaben wie Groß oder lesbar kleingedrucktes bei Auktionen über Ebay sein muss und ist Kleingedrucktes wie in der verlinkten Auktion zulässig? Auf 19" bei 1280x1024 hab ich das nichtmal mehr als Text wahrgenommen.

Hab mit dem Verkäufer geredet und er besteht darauf, das ich zahlen muss.Ich hab das Geld schon per Paypal überwiesen. Wie stehen meine Chancen, das ich es zurückbuchen lassen darf? Kurz nachdem ich das "Spielesammlung" ersteigert habe wurde das gleiche Packet mit gleicher Beschreibung wieder eingestellt. Kann ich irgendetwas tun um mein Geld wiederzusehen?

Gamecube Wii Spielesammlung! Tolle Spiele! Super Mario bei eBay.de: Nintendo GameCube (endet 27.12.08 19:39:15 MEZ)

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und danke schonmal. Frohes Fest


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kleingedrucktes bei Ebayauktionen*

Wer will schon sowas!

Winzig klein in gelb:



> Da dies eine Privatauktion ist, biete ich keine Rückgabegarantie oder sonstige Gewährleistung. Nach dem Kauf wird ein zufällig gewähltes Spiel verschickt!


----------



## Teleton (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kleingedrucktes bei Ebayauktionen*

Feines Früchtchen.
Aboabzocke auf Ebay übertragen.


----------

